# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  کار کردن سیستم فقط با صفحه کلید

## mona_z

میخوام از وقفه شماره  9 استفاده کنم که سیستم فقط با صفحه کلید کار کنه یا پورت موس رو ببندم که سیستم فقط صفحه کلید رو بشناسه اگه میشه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## tdkhakpur

خوب ميتوانيد وقفه موس را به يك proc خالي كه هيچ كاري انجام نمي دهد هدايت كنيد و براي اينكه موس نمايش داده نشود آنر hide كنيد.

----------


## azizhe

شماره وقفه موس چنده؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

33h و يه سري توابع كه داخل كتاب بايد توضيح داشته باشد.

----------


## azizhe

ویروسی که سیستم فقط با کیبورد کار کند؟(زبان اسمبلی)

----------

